# Unexpected reboot in single user mode



## val (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi to all!

I've some trouble with *make installworld* (from 8.1 stable to 8.2 stable) - unexpected reboot. I understand that most likely the problem is caused by hardware (?)

But nothing else causes any reboots or crashes (building world/kernel, work with new kernel, _dd_ and any other load).

Any ideas?


----------

